# Illustrator 5 Form an Pfad anpassen



## lolhonk (12. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

wie schaffe ich es, dass die blaue Form sich an die schwarze Linie anpasst d.h. dass das blau nur oberhalb oder unterhalb der schwarzen linie ist und nicht weiter?

lg
lolhonk


----------



## smileyml (12. September 2011)

Indem du den schwarzen Pfad nutzt und ihn entsprechend weiterzeichnest.
Alternativ ginge sicher auch Interaktiv-Malen aber da ist die Frage ob das für die Aufgabe nicht zu viel ist.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2011)

Hallo,
als Ergänzung, in Illustrator kannst du einen Pfad füllen der nicht geschlossen ist.
Bitte achte darauf das dieser geschlossen wird da dies sonst zu Problemen führen kann und außerdem auch schlechte Handwerksarbeit ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

